# Help Sex My Azureus



## dablock (Aug 7, 2007)

I need a little help in sexing these two azureus. I think they are both males, but I'd like to check in with you all to see what you think. THANKS!


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

I would say #1 could go either way. Big toe pads by little back arch. Can't tell by the girth of the frog either. #2 I would say male for sure based on toe pads, girth, and back arch.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Id say 0.2 but thats based strictly on toe pads


----------



## antoniolugo (Apr 8, 2011)

I think you have 2 males. I have two powder blues that the back arch look female but the toe pads say something different. I think its the same case with you.

Regards


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Undoubtedly 2 males, I've never seen an azureus female with toe pads of those size


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

2.0 In my experience, female D.t. Azureus have very narrow toe pads.

Richard.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

wow just looking at this now I completely meant to put 2.0 . . . 2 males for sure not 2 females...My apologies for my mistake earlier, dyslexia at its finest lol


----------



## aberreef (Feb 20, 2012)

I had been wondering if the spotting of Azureus was sex linked. Every pair I seemed to look at the female had larger spots than the male.

Thats that theory out the window


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

I used to think that about the spotting too! Thought I was the only one.  

How about a pic next to each other? #1 is kind of tricky for me, as I had a female with larger toe pads than most other ladies. Bodies say pair to me.


----------



## dablock (Aug 7, 2007)

jdooley195 said:


> I used to think that about the spotting too! Thought I was the only one.
> 
> How about a pic next to each other? #1 is kind of tricky for me, as I had a female with larger toe pads than most other ladies. Bodies say pair to me.


I'll try for a pic of them both as soon as I can.

#1 is the one I'm not too sure about either.

I've found even professional breeders can make sexing mistakes. I bought my breeding pair of azureus from Patrick Nabors. After about 1.5 years, I still didn't have the first egg. When I contacted him about the problem, Patrick had me send him pics. Sure enough, the one that was supposed to have been male (it has toe pads like my frog #1) turned out to be female. I had to purchase another sexed frog from him to create a real sexed pair and began seeing eggs within weeks of putting him into the viv.


----------



## Froggyplush (Oct 28, 2011)

any other ways to determine the sex besides toe pad size


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

yes body shape, Josh's frogs explains pretty well.

Josh's Frogs How-To Guides » Poison Dart Frog Care

scroll down a ways and you'll be set


----------

